# ancienne apple TV et limitations ITUNE 10



## ipascm (13 Septembre 2010)

Bon, 

je ne sais pas vous, mais je suis très mécontent du comportement de ITUNES 10, mon apple TV ne peux plus être synchroniser manuellement et on ne peux plus sélectionner les vidéos, les musiques et autres films de son choix.

Qui est prêt pour lancer une pétition et l'envoyer à SJ. Les fonctionnalités de l'ancienne Apple TV doivent être maintenues.


----------



## iflo666 (15 Septembre 2010)

je confirme.... c'etait mieux avant...

meme sur l'apple tv il aut maintenant passer musique partagée, films partagés......

bof bof sur ce coup.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir
 est ce que ça signifie que sans un mac on ne peut plus utiliser l'ATV1 ? Que l'appareil n'est plus autonome ?


----------



## exo07 (17 Septembre 2010)

Pour eviter ces problèmes, revenir à l'ancienne version d'tunes (9.2). Pour ce qu'apporte la nouvelle version ....


----------



## fpoil (17 Septembre 2010)

Euh... Je ne comprends pas trop : je suis passé sous iTunes 10 et je peux toujours synchronisé manuellement les films que je veux ( dans mon cas une liste de lecture comprenant les seuls films que je veux transférer...)

Par contre il est vrai qu'à l'installation d'iTunes 10, celui-ci m'avait "rebasculé" la synchronisation en automatique... Il fallait juste cocher la synchro manuelle...

Ou alors je n'ai pas compris le problème...


----------



## j-j (17 Septembre 2010)

aucun soucis de mon coté avec iTunes10 et Apple TV


----------



## ipascm (20 Septembre 2010)

c'est bizarre, 
certains peuvent synchroniser manuellement. Mais pouvez vous comme avant selectionner ce qui vous interresse, ou alors vous lancez simplement la réplication?

D'autre part, synchronisez vous depuis l'apple TV ou depuis votre mac?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------




MacOpen a dit:


> Bonsoir
> est ce que ça signifie que sans un mac on ne peut plus utiliser l'ATV1 ? Que l'appareil n'est plus autonome ?


 
OUI ! c'est incroyable


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

ipascm a dit:


> OUI ! c'est incroyable



mauvaise limonade j'allais commander une ATV1 ce soir ben finalement, NON. 

Encore merci pour ces réponses claires sans lesquelles j'aurais fait une ânerie... 

Redirection DD wifi western digital à la place de la TC 
Abandon ATV1 j'attends de voir l'ATV2 sinon Boxee box ou Google TV, dans l'immédiat un enregistreur DD/DVD 

_Apple tu foires._ Contente toi de faire du IMAC/Mac Pro / MBP et de l'ipod/ Iphone (quoi que le nano minus et le classic qui n'a pas changé   )


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2010)

Je vais parler de mon expérience personnelle (iTunes 10 sous Leopard 10.5.8 je pense). iTunes 10 n'a rien changé :

Je peux tout synchroniser manuellement, choisir une liste de lecture entière (films, musique...), un film en particulier en cochant la case devant son nom, synchroniser ou non les films, séries tv achetés sur l'atv avec mon ordi, synchroniser mes achats sur iPhone ou iPad avec l'atv ...

Une fois la synchro faites, plus besoin de mon ordi, celle ci peux lire le contenu synchronisé ordi éteint.

Donc oui et par définition, il faut un ordi pour faire la synchro mais une fois faite, l'atv1 contrairement à l'atv2 est indépendante.

La synchronisation est toujours initiée au départ par l'atv puisque c'est elle qui envoie le code de "pairage" mais c'est bien depuis iTunes donc depuis l'ordi que l'on gère les paramètres de synchronisation, et ce depuis la création de l'atv...

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, les contraintes sont établies chacun décide ou pas de jouer le jeu, de rester dans le cadre fixé par Apple ou alors d'aller plus loin, sans perdre aucune des fonctionnalités de base de l'atv,  à savoir la hackée, plus ou moins, voir même de supprimer tout l'os et de passer sous ubuntu...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Ok donc encore merci.


----------



## ipascm (21 Septembre 2010)

@fpoil :

c'est étrange je ne dispose pas du tout de cette possibilité. As tu fais quelque chose de particulier sur Itunes ou sur ton apple TV?

cela m'interresse grandement 

pour info, mon apple TV dispose de la dernière mise à jour et n a pas été modifiée


----------



## fpoil (21 Septembre 2010)

Non.  Captures d'ecran de ton itunes 10 lorsque l'atv est selectionnée?  Euh je ne suis peut etre pas sur la derniere version de l'atv, plutot en 3.0.1 mais pas sûr...


----------



## ipascm (22 Septembre 2010)

je fais une petite capture ce soir


----------



## ipascm (23 Septembre 2010)

comme promis


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Je crois que maintenant on comprend les divergences de point de vue; tout est lie a la version du software. 3.01 autonome 3.02 liée a l ordi donc bridée. Bof


----------



## ipascm (23 Septembre 2010)

peux t on revenir en 3.01?


----------



## fpoil (23 Septembre 2010)

Euh je peux me tromper mais ton atv est bien en mode synchronisation pas en mode streaming avec ton mac?... Tes captures semblent indiquer un mode streaming...


----------



## j-j (24 Septembre 2010)

Je suis en 3.02 et je n'ai pas les soucis cités plus haut.

PS : Je ne suis pas en mode streaming, je choisis films, series, photos etc


----------



## tonio08 (24 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

d'après la capture d'écran, ton ordi n'est pas l'ordi qui se synchronise avec l'apple TV. L'apple TV ne fait que streamer le contenu de ton iTunes. Tu dois changer la source de synchro dans l'apple TV.
preuve à l'appui :



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Logam (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi je suis en 3.02 et iTunes 10 n'a rien changé, je peux très finement, choisir ce que je veux synchroniser ou pas et ce pour chaque type de médias.

Le seul changement récent est désormais l'impossibilité de parcourir la rubrique Podcasts de l'iTunes Store depuis l'Apple TV.


----------



## ipascm (14 Octobre 2010)

c'est effectivement possible que mon imac ne soit pas le mac synchronisé avec mon vieil (maintenant...) apple tv (qui n'aura plus d'update...)

mais pourtant il me semble que c'est bien l'ordi en synchro. à vérifier

-----
Simple remarque, supplémentaire (qui n'a rien à voir):
C'est amusant de voir le revirement d'avis et de commentaires sur le nouvel apple TV. 

Avant: l'apple tv, ca sert à rien, ca lit pas les divx, j'ai déja une freebox
maintenant: l'apple tv? c'est trop cool, trop bien, ca promet...

c'est surtout aujoud'hui : 
- moins cher, parce que plastique à la place de l'alu (pardon polycarbonnate), - sans disque dur à la place d'un disque dur (8Go flash c'est suffisant... ben voyons), 
- sans sorties analogiques (evidemment personne ne sait comment ca marche les fils analogiques...)
>au final, est-ce finalement vraiment moins cher??

mais c'est vrai que c'est plus petit et potentiellement ouvert aux appli.

fin de mon message de légère protestation vis à vis de l'annonce de la non-update de ma très chère apple TV (que j'ai depuis le matin du jour de la sortie en france)
-----


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

ipascm a dit:


> Simple remarque, supplémentaire (qui n'a rien à voir):
> C'est amusant de voir le revirement d'avis et de commentaires sur le nouvel apple TV.
> 
> Avant: l'apple tv, ca sert à rien, ca lit pas les divx, j'ai déja une freebox
> ...



pas vraiment je vois surtout de plus en plus de messages de gens désabusés...


----------



## exo07 (14 Octobre 2010)

Moi je vois aussi surtout une ancienne apple TV avec un DAC de très bonne qualité sur ses sorties analogiques qui m'ont permis d'avoir une source autonome de qualité sur un vrai ampli HIFI (pas HC !!!) alors que sur le nouvel ATV, c'est impossible.
En plus facile a hacker, upgrader, voir passer en DIY (changement alim etc) pour en faire une source audiophile.

Que des + dans le vieux !!!!


----------



## ipascm (18 Octobre 2010)

@exo07:

humm, une bon convertisseur professionnel optique -> analogique drait résoudre ton problème, il y a de bons rack d'occasion pas trop cher par exemple chez fostex... evidemment, c'est toujours ca de plus à payer.


----------



## exo07 (18 Octobre 2010)

Ben moi je n'ai aucun problème... j'ai une ATV version 1 

Pour ce qui est du DAC et de ses qualités il y a un très intéressant forum ici: http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1057&t=29925227

Et bref,  pour avoir un DAC de qualité sur l' ATV2, il faut lui rajouter plus d'euros que le delta entre ATV1 et ATV2, donc pour ce que j'en dit.....


----------

